# Scheinwerfer als Vektografik



## Xenius (2. April 2004)

Halloo,

bräuchte einen Scheinwerfer als Vektorgrafik, und frage mich ob es irgendwo eine Seite für Vektorgrafiken gibt
zum downloaden oder ich mir die Mühe des nachzeichnens machen muss/sollte.

Habe mir bereits einen Scheinwerfer ausgesucht zum nachzeichnen, nun meine Frage,
muss ich alles einzeln nachzeichnen mit dem Stiftwerkzeug oder kommt mir Illustrator irgendwie "entgegen"?
Wenn nein, gibt es noch irgendwelche Tips zum nachzeichnen? 
*bis jetzt immer nur einfache Umrisse nachzeichnen "musste"* 


LG


----------



## Little-Lilly (2. April 2004)

Falls Du zufällig Corel Draw hast, dort sind im Paket CD´s mit solchen Vektorgrafiken dabei.  Ansonsten gibt es unter Word oder Powerpoint auch noch die sogenannten Cliparts. Dort kannst Du aus dem Netz welche hinzufügen, es existiert eine riesige Sammlung davon. Die Cliparts aus Word kann man einfach kopieren und dann in Illustrator einfügen.

Ansonsten kannst Du Dir das Bild in Illustrator platzieren und am besten auf eine Ebene legen und diese abschliessen. Eine neue Ebene drüber legen und dann am besten nicht mit dem Stift-Werkzeug sondern mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug die einzelnen Pfade nachzeichnen. Am besten die einzelnen Pfade schliessen, dann kannst Du die Flächen, die innerhalb entstehen gut mit Farbe ausfüllen. Wenn dort einzelne Striche zu erkennen sind, auch mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug zeichnen, dann hat man die Möglichkeit, die Pfade auch noch zu verbiegen oder anzupassen. 

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir erstmal weiter


----------



## Xenius (3. April 2004)

dum di dum...
danke, hilft mir natürlich
habe kein corel draw aber das macht nichts da ich mit dem pixelbild eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin *das wohl nachzeichne*
also kommt mir illustrator in keinster weise entgegen? *g*
gibt es da nich eine funktion, welche die konturen automatisch nachzieht (als pfad)? oä.


----------

